# cript id



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

What is your opinion?... nevillii? or becketii? it´s 3-5 cm tall, and its leaf has gotten a beauty bronze color.

2 month after...










it´s the little cript in central front


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I suspect C. walkeri.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It looks like the triploid form of Cryptocoryne beckettii, ''petchii''. I've never seen Cryptocoryne walkeri turn bronze, but, then again I've never seen a lot of the crypts that are out there.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> It looks like the triploid form of Cryptocoryne beckettii, ''petchii''. I've never seen Cryptocoryne walkeri turn bronze, but, then again I've never seen a lot of the crypts that are out there.


The C. walkeri sold around where I live as "C. lutea" often turns more or less that bronze/brown color in its leaf margins under good light.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

This is what I was sold as 'petchii'. My 'lutea' and 'walkerii' don't come close to the color bronze that this gets. Not that I think anyone is wrong or right, I actually figure I have 30 varieties of C. wendtii.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

That one looks pretty darn close.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Xema's crypt looks like a walkeri. I'd bet the farm on it. I have one that looks just like it, sold to me as lutea. The leaves have wavy edges, but the "amplitude" of the waves is large, compared to petchii. 

SC Murphy's crypt looks more like petchii, but, again, the amplitude of the waves is a little large. I have one like his, and I am not sure what it is. 

I am enclosing an old picture I have of petchii.


----------

